# Button polyps brown stringy things coming out from them



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

I got some button polyps today and I have noticed that the polyps are having some brown stringy things coming out from the center?

Is this normal and is a way of reproducing or is it having some problems?

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's what I consider the coral spewing out waste. I've seen zoas and other polyp corals do this, so it's normal. It's not part of reproduction behaviour. Usually occurs when things change in the tank, like water changes, etc.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

this could also be brown jelly disease!! ive had it and it is a pain in the ass.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

conix67 said:


> That's what I consider the coral spewing out waste. I've seen zoas and other polyp corals do this, so it's normal. It's not part of reproduction behaviour. Usually occurs when things change in the tank, like water changes, etc.


Agreed ! This is very common when stressed from water parameters or being handled


----------

